# A DSLR under 30k



## vikash (Aug 8, 2014)

*What's your budget?*
Upto 17k-32k

*Camera type?*
dSLR

*Body Style?*
Compact or Bridge (bulky) not quite of an issue

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*
No clue, you suggest.

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*
Yes

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*
Friends and families, in weird poses  . Macros, Landscape. 

*Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?*
Outdooes and Indoors

*Video?*
Yes, upto HD

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?*
D5100, Canon 1100D(sweet deal in eBay)

*Any brand preference? Like/dislike*
Canon, Nikon

*From where will you be buying?*
Online/Local store whichever is reliable

*Any other features you need?*
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Weatherproof, , HDR 

*Anything else you would like to tell us?.*
Was suggested this nac-*www.ebay.in/itm/111424515172?aff_source=DM&amp;_qi=RTM1888125
It's sweet as it is saving me whole lot of bucks. So if no issues in quality I'll make the deal.


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2014)

See if this IQ is good enough for you. 

Search / 500px

*www.flickr.com/search/?text=Canon 1100D&sort=interestingness-desc

The kits lens you get is good enough for general purpose. It's not that good for macros.

Yes, both 1100D and D5100 are old. But I don't want to spend more just for better sensor, processor. If the successor comes with extra buttons and knobs, rings and dials I wouldn't mind suggesting them  

Don't expect wifi from these oldies and don't expect weather sealed from an entry level dslr. 

I am just a compact camera user. I have never owned one or extensively used one.  Better wait for DSLR users to comment.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 8, 2014)

Firstly, What do you exactly mean by Weird Poses? While it may not be a major factor for many, but if your weird poses include lot of movement, you would need much faster shutter, and then if in low light, less noise at more ISO. 

I would recommend Nikon D3200.

Why?
*The D3200 has an 11-point autofocus system to focus on subjects which are off-center, moving fast or completely unpredictable. If you are shooting fast moving objects, you can switch to continuous shooting mode which records at up to 4fps. Nikon's Scene Recognition System analyses the scene and automatically adjusts the focus, exposure and white-balance for the best results. With Active D-Lighting more detail is captured in the dark and bright areas of high-contrast lighting conditions.

*
Answers your Q6 1st part. 

*Videos are recorded in full 1080p HD in 30p, 25p and 24p with smart autofocus including continuous autofocus (AF), full-time servo AF (AF-F), subject-tracking AF and Face-priority AF. The D3200 supports use of Nikon’s ME-1 stereo microphone (as well as other microphones) and videos can be played back on a HDTV via a HDMI cable.*

Answers your Q8

* Minimum focusing distance is 28cm, this isn’t very close to the subject at wide-angle, but at full telephoto zoom it allows for some good macro shots.
*
Certainly wont produce excellent macros, but with your budget, and no extra lens for it, its very tough task. You need another lens, should cost you 8-10k.
Answers your  Q6 2nd part 

Goes with your brand preference and budget.
Nikon D3200 DSLR Camera Rs.25899 Price in India - Buy Nikon D3200 DSLR Camera Black Online - Nikon: Flipkart.com
Well within and you can try their combos especially Combo 3 to 5.

Also suggested you a macro lens 
Nikon 40mm F/2.8G AF-S DX - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - All Categories | Flipkart.com
I thin its the only one it provides. Really not sure.

Overall, 
D3200+Kit Lens + Combo 3 ( Tripod )of Flipkart+Macro Lens should cost you *33978* to be exact.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2014)

thats a great combo ishan ....I would recommend vikash to go to a shop and hold both D5100 and D3200 in hand and decide which feels better...grip, viewfinder, buttons etc...

if macro is really important then you can go for 40mm 2.8 or else you can just get 35mm 1.8 for a faster and more creative + low light photography


----------



## vikash (Aug 8, 2014)

[MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION], Thank you for explaining it in such a detail, that was the best reply I could think of. I will wait for 2 days for some more replies and then I will go for D3200. BTW how does it stand against the old D5100, I mean it's weird that it's priced lower than D5100.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] as I said, I am a noob. Holding both in hands, I'll be the monkey with a coconut. 
So, *1100D(at the stealing eBay price)* OR *D5100* OR *D3200* Macro, not quite an issue. Seeing future I think I'll be mostly taking pictures of my brother in poses of the 70s bollywood 
And apart from the suggestions and options, please also provide the one, you would have gone for if you were in my place. I know it's difficult, but with my 0 knowledge this is my only option.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2014)

I would never consider a D3200 ...I have used D3100 and jumped to D7000 now ...I know perfectly what the nikon D3xxx series misses ...D5100 is a very popular DSLR ...it have good grip, articulated screen, bracketing, selective coloring , and I feel its a better choice.
and like I said its upto you if you want macro+portrail lens then 40mm 2.8 else its 35mm 1.8 for low light posing


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 8, 2014)

> I would never consider a D3200


From what i know ill now, 5100 is just better than d3200 in low light noise.

Lemme get in detail.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 8, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I would never consider a D3200 ...I have used D3100 and jumped to D7000 now ...I know perfectly what the nikon D3xxx series misses ...D5100 is a very popular DSLR ...it have good grip, articulated screen, bracketing, selective coloring , and I feel its a better choice.
> and like I said its upto you if you want macro+portrail lens then 40mm 2.8 else its 35mm 1.8 for low light posing



+1 to the d5100- higher ISO, articulated screen., in camera HDR, selective colour effects for edits on the go.. Worth the extra 3k!

the things that are good with d3200 are its lightwight (about 50g? ) and wireless sync over wi-fi.. 24.2MP vs 16.1MP(d5100) doesnt even make a difference unless u are going for massive print sizes.. 

   [MENTION=127196]vikash[/MENTION] Let me tell you what macro really means., its about replicating 1:1 ratio images., life size, the same size you see at that distance. So the minimum focusing distance is very low.  

in the case of 40mm 2.8G, the *equivalent* focal length is about 60mm for the d5100 DX sensor. So if you have a camera, see what distance 60mm is and see if that distance is okay for insect macros for you> If you can take a shot without disturbing them, you can utilize this macro to the full extent. Or else go for the 35mm 1.8g which gives you 50mm with the DX, is the best all-round lens>You can have the best DOF (depth of field - blur) for your weird pose shots - they will look amazing be how weird they are 

   [MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION]  Really nice choice about the 40mm...btw can you send me the link to get the 40mm for 8k ..because im getting it for 17k everywhere.?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2014)

btw that 60mm is from sensor and not from front layer of the lens   so effective mm becomes 20mm almost


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 9, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> btw that 60mm is from sensor and not from front layer of the lens   so effective mm becomes 20mm almost



Corrected!  thanks for pointing out.


----------



## vikash (Aug 9, 2014)

5100D (Rs 27,319) + Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 35 mm f/1.8G Lens (Rs 7537)= 35k
Well I may wait a little before buying the lens, unless you recommend otherwise.

Still will wait for two days, patience


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry for net getting bac yesterday. Im happy that you are going to wait, ill get a detailed stud=y of both and will get back to you 

- - - Updated - - -

Heres why i prefer D3200
Firstly look at the needs of Vikash,
He wants to mainly photograph Landscapes, Portraits and Macros.
Every of these, requires sharpness and fine details.

D3200
Much higher true resolution 	24.2 MP whereas D5100 is 16. something.
Capture more than 50% more detail in your photos than D5100.

Then they need color vibrancy.
Better color depth 24.1 bits whereas D5100 is of 23.5 bits. Less difference, but still a lot if you paying 3k more.

Then it has less startup delay. Very minor point, but as he wantsa to capture weird poses, im sure your family wont like to pose for sometime, till you fiddle with your camera?

So mainly D3200 loses in Editing on the go? Is it really that much that you gonna miss 40mm lens, tripod? 
Think about it.
It also is lighter, thinner and smaller.

D5100
Has a flip-out screen: Minor, is it really needed?
Has in-camera HDR: If you have a DSLR, youll surely have a post processing software. You can have it done there. ( Cmon even Picasa has this mode, why to spend extra bucks? )
Slightly lower noise at high ISO , Agreed but very slight and he is not much into night photography, right? 1,183 ISO 	 	1,131 ISO
Slightly larger viewfinder 	0.51x 	whereas 	0.50x ( Seriously? )
So mainly D3200 loses in Editing on the go? Is it really that much that you gonna miss 40mm lens, tripod? 
Think about it.


BTW i gave the link
Nikon 40mm F/2.8G AF-S DX - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - All Categories | Flipkart.com


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 9, 2014)

[MENTION=127196]vikash[/MENTION] You can buy the lens later, but you will miss the discount from the combos.  You can learn better if you have multiple lenses because you can observe the difference. 

ishan99, Very well done.! You let the OP have some contrast between the two options.  here's my 2 cents.
- Megapixels do matter, only if you're going for heavy crops.  
- Its no trouble allowing our family to wait for another 100 milliseconds. 1/10th of a second.. lol
- HDR doesn't mean HDR editing but bracketing. You can have evrything done by editing then why buy a DSLR. Quality isn't it?
- Articulated screen, ISO and all others are minor things. But when the time comes when they're handy, he wont regret the extra 3k.
- He can buy the lens, tripod even with the d5100? 
- I forgot to mention d5100 has intervalometer, timelapse?

My opinion above is the result of my experience with the d3100.  Sure you can have alternatives for doing every technique, but the ease in getting the result right on the spot is pleasant, thats what im missing. So Im suggesting a better option. Having all bare bones isnt quite amusing for a beginner. Having some extra features, gives the OP more things to work on, to explore and learn faster.And he could buy a more standard dslr the next time. Don't you agree? 

        [MENTION=127196]vikash[/MENTION] it would be good if you do some research on all the above things and then have a contrast on what you need and what you dont. avoid *snapsort.com* and other such, they're just posting out the numbers.numbers dont but realtime experience speaks.Go through the forums and see what other users think.

          [MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION] I'm sorry but the link does'nt work. and the price of it is 16k so the total  is sort of *42736*


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey indeed it doesnt! Really didnt check! 

- Its no trouble allowing our family to wait for another 100 milliseconds. 1/10th of a second.. lol
Yeah agreed, still at sometimes, like if a butterfly comes and is very still, you wouldnt even want to waste 1/10th of a sec would you 

- HDR doesn't mean HDR editing but bracketing. You can have evrything done by editing then why buy a DSLR. Quality isn't it?
Never shot, just edited for fun. So no expertise.

not at the same price.He is getting offer on tripod with only that camera.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 9, 2014)

ishan99 said:


> not at the same price.He is getting offer on tripod with only that camera.



and the tripod looks flimsy and only has 2 height levels. some of the reviews say it vibrates during shutter, only to use with a remote shutter. So, on to the next one. One that is sturdy and budget friendly. I have no expertise , so I cant suggest.


----------



## vikash (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah,  have started diving deep in the arena, reading random SLR stuffs. [MENTION=531]ishaan[/MENTION]99, very much thanks for getting me started with all the things. But you are giving way more emphasis to what I said, I am newbie, I myself cannot be very clear of what I need. (Since, there are lot of software engineers here, and being a trainee I came across the phrase- customer does not himself knows what is good for him  ). That's why I was saying that please give your personal preference, you'll be surprised that we all are not so different after all. 
And [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] no matter which thread I dig deeper to, I just cannot help but notice you. So with your level of experience my decision depends a lot on your recommendation.
And [MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION] I also read the same about the tripod. I will be asking you all for the accessories once I get my hands on the device.


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2014)

Just a food for thought:
40mm f/2.8 Micro vs 50mm f1.4D for 15k. Which one is more worth? Yes, both are for different purpose. Let's take OP's case. Which one he would appreciate more?


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 10, 2014)

50mm 1.4D would be least because it can't  AF with d5100,d3200 because of the lack of in-built focus motor.  
I think the macro wins in this case.
What about the Sigma 70 300mm f/4-5.6 APO DG Macro?  
It says that the min focus distance is 37 inches for the sigma tele macro vs 7 inches for Nikon 40mm prime..which will be better for his macros?


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2014)

I have heard many use manual focus when they do macro photography.
Is the AF gets that much weightage?
Enthusiast/hobbyist don't want to fiddle with the settings? If some one is little more crazy, he would even go for Ai, Ais lens and would go full manual


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 10, 2014)

why not get the 1200D with 2 kit lenses?i myself bought one on advice of TDF users here and absolutely love it
the price dropped to 32k or something last when i checked
the nikon comes with only one lens the 18-55mm


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 10, 2014)

In Canon dont go lower than a EOS600D in Nikon dont go lower than D5100. Sooner than later you will miss the various controls and manual options. Later on get good glasses.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2014)

[MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION] all those number you stated in 24vs 16mp , color bit and all snapsort things doesnt event matter in reality 

24mp means bigger file ...which also mean u will have lot bigger RAW file like 40MB or so...now for that u will need higher processing PC too..and a twice bigger HDD too 
color bit you will never come to notice even if u get a D7100 vs D3100

now flip out is very useful for macros
HDR is useful for landscapes
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] for him 40mm 2.8 will be good ...it will take good macro 20mm is for 1:1 distance ...just take 1:2 from 40mm  my lens is a 1:2 and I never have issue ...and even if you get 1.8 lens its DOF is too less at that...we have to shoot at 2.8 most of time for portraits

other question MF vs AF on macro - yes for macro MF and back screen is much more useful...but you can not shoot a butterfly with a MF lens...its just too fast ...and its good to have AF too for other uses like portraits
sigma 70-300 is a 1:2 macro lens at 200mm-300mm range...soo that makes it too long on front...very small space to capture...and lastly not as sharp as a macro lens ...but its definitely usable


----------



## vikash (Aug 11, 2014)

But 40mm f2.8 from *nikon* costs 16k, and d5100 is 27k. It is way over my budget.
So I've decided that I will go for D5100, but which lens should I buy?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2014)

40 mm 2.8 from canon ??? nikon 40mm 2.8 is a macro lens

- - - Updated - - -

D5100 is a good dslr...u wont regreat


----------



## vikash (Aug 11, 2014)

And about the lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2014)

problem is you dont have many choices in macro...get D5100 for now...for the time being play with kit lens....and save for macro lens..


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 11, 2014)

vikash said:


> And about the lens?




What kind of Macro are you looking at? Insect level?


----------



## vikash (Aug 11, 2014)

I myself am not sure. From my perspective(a noob's one), it's all confusing. I think it's better to use the stock ones. Once I get familiar with the camera, I'll go for the accessories.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 11, 2014)

That's the best decision you have taken. Use the 18-55 mm for now,get better lens as you grow.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2014)

Thats the right thing to do  get the lens as and when required


----------



## vikash (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry!!! I thought that I closed the thread. Anyways, thanks to all you guys. *Bought the Nikon D5100*. It's with my brother, and he is in love with it.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2014)

Great...enjoy


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats and happy clicking


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2014)

Congo & happy shooting


----------

